# James Jones Trade Rumor



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> The Suns also are considering a sign-and-trade deal for Indiana swingman James Jones, but Joe Johnson's physical must be completed in Atlanta before the Suns' $6 million trade exception can be used.


http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/articles/0823finley0823.html

I really hope this doesn't happen. As much as I'd love our team to save some cap, I hope it's not at the expense of James Jones.


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Yeah I had heard PHX is looking at Finley first but if Miami snags him they would try and go after JJ. I am curious to think what they would offer him, and it sounds like that the Pacers dont want to lose JJ but if they have to lose him will do a sign and trade and at least get something back.

There is only one spot to fill and it's going to be a tough decision either way.
I hope we can sign JJ as well as perhaps replace Dale in a perhaps small two for one deal with a big guy that is just a roleplayer. I think the Pacers are hoping as well they can do both, and have thier cake and eat it two.
Intead of being forced to make that tough decision.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

pacerfan23 said:


> Yeah I had heard PHX is looking at Finley first but if Miami snags him they would try and go after JJ. I am curious to think what they would offer him, and it sounds like that the Pacers dont want to lose JJ but if they have to lose him will do a sign and trade and at least get something back.
> 
> There is only one spot to fill and it's going to be a tough decision either way.
> I hope we can sign JJ as well as perhaps replace Dale in a perhaps small two for one deal with a big guy that is just a roleplayer. I think the Pacers are hoping as well they can do both, and have thier cake and eat it two.
> Intead of being forced to make that tough decision.


Well, Phoenix really has nothing to offer Indiana other than Leandro Barbosa (whom I can't see Indiana wanting at all) or Jim Jackson (whom I can't see Indiana wanting at all) and picks. I highly doubt they'll part with a first, but maybe Indiana can get a couple seconds out of it while avoiding luxury tax. Suns don't have the big men to offer in filling your need, so perhaps a third team would be involved.


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Yeah from what I have seen, and as far as I know the Pacers may not neccsarily look for a player exchange from PHX but instead future picks or a trade exception.

They then could use that trade exception in a future trade perhaps for a PF/C.

I guess we will just have to wait and see how it plays out.


----------



## Shiners (Aug 19, 2005)

I really think we'll try and keep him, unless PHO makes him an offer he can't refuse. I think with Dale being gone, Bird now has more wiggle room to keep JJ. 

I think Bird likes JJ the person. He's always talked about how smart, and well put together JJ is. I think Bird really values that. Plus, JJ definitely showed last year that he has really good skills. What's he worth money wise for a third-year guy who averaged 4.7 points last year? I think the market will determine that. 

I really think Bird just let Dale go to keep JJ, in case JJ gets a good offer somewhere else. Whether he keeps him as a trade piece later, or as a solid role-player now with smarts and skills.


----------



## parkerj0 (Jul 21, 2005)

Since Okur's name was thrown around in a previous rumor, how about.

Indiana Trades Jones, Gill, Pollard Receives Okur, Barbosa
Phoenix Trades Barbosa, Jackson Receives Jones, Gill
Utah Trades Okur Receives Pollard, Jackson

I believe that could work for each team. Gives IN another big man and another PG. Both are young and could prosper in our system and do not need lots playing time. We could develop them for the future. Also opens a slot to sign someone else.

Phoenix gets Jones plus Gill to backup Nash. He would get more playin time.

Utah gets a big man back in Pollard and a veteran who is still capapble of producing in Jackson.


----------



## DannyGranger33 (May 12, 2005)

If we acquired Okur, I would cry... he is a bigger piece of crap than Pollard.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

parkerj0 said:


> Since Okur's name was thrown around in a previous rumor, how about.
> 
> Indiana Trades Jones, Gill, Pollard Receives Okur, Barbosa
> Phoenix Trades Barbosa, Jackson Receives Jones, Gill
> ...


I want Jones on the Suns, but wouldn't give up Jackson. He's been solid for the Suns, and I'm not sure I'd want to give up him too when we just lost JJ and Q. I also don't think Utah wants to trade Mehmet unless they get a Jerry Sloan type big player that can actually play (not Pollard) to replace him. Nice scenario though.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

DannyGranger33 said:


> If we acquired Okur, I would cry... he is a bigger piece of crap than Pollard.


Yeah, but getting Barbosa would be worth it. I love Barbosa's game, i'd off-load Pollard, get a stiff in Okur, who Carlisle could turn into something, and lose James Jones. I love Jones, but, Barbosa could be a star in this league and he plays a position we have no depth at, while Jones, we will hardly get playing time.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

MillerTime said:


> I love Jones, but, Barbosa could be a star in this league and he plays a position we have no depth at, while Jones, we will hardly get playing time.


How do we not have depth at the PG? Even at SG, we're only in need of a 3rd stringer. AJ, Saras, Granger, and James Jones should be able to split those minutes.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

James Jones will be signed and traded to Phoenix for a 2nd round pick within the next 2 days. That is according to Phoenix radio.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Pacers Fan said:


> How do we not have depth at the PG? Even at SG, we're only in need of a 3rd stringer. AJ, Saras, Granger, and James Jones should be able to split those minutes.


Saras is more of a SG then a PG. He's as much of a point guard then Allen Iverson is. AJ is not a every day starting player. He is solid off the bench, but if he is starting, you're team is simply not a contender.

I've heard many good things about Granger, but i've heard much more about Barbosa, and Barbosa has played well in the NBA and has been learning from Nash, while Granger is all "hype" still.


----------



## TheNap (Aug 23, 2005)

> Phoenix gets Jones plus Gill to backup Nash. He would get more playin time.


 OMG, heads would explode in PHX if they had to watch this transition in skill levels. From best to worst in 10 seconds flat. Gill is worker, but he's the guy that Nash steals the ball from in the backcourt. He is a 3rd string guy at best, not a 2nd.


Pacers are loaded at PG and SG, enough to consider moving guys like AJ, Fred and James Jones. They certainly wouldn't want one coming back the other way in a deal.

Also, how in the world does this deal get done in 2 days for certain? Finley is the catalyst here, unless PHX is tired of waiting like DET said they were. PHX probably doesn't know Fins choice yet and its seems unlikely that they would trade for JJ if they also get Finley.

I'm not sure the Pacers would trade just for a 2nd round pick. The only reason to move JJ is to either cut costs (is that $1.7m really going to break them?) or to get a TE that allows them to make another move.

JJ replaces JJ pretty well I think, at least from the 3 and considering the price difference, so the PHX interest makes lots of sense. But I still think this is only a maybe deal.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

MillerTime said:


> Saras is more of a SG then a PG.


From the highlights I downloaded of him, he seems to be a great playmaker.



> AJ is not a every day starting player. He is solid off the bench, but if he is starting, you're team is simply not a contender.


AJ won't start. If Tinsley gets injured, Saras should get the starting spot, unless Tinsley gets hurt the first game.


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Here is an update.on James Jones....

www.azcentral.com/arizonarepublic/sports/




> Trade for Pacers' Jones is expected by end of week
> 
> Paul Coro
> The Arizona Republic
> ...





> The Pacers have a full roster and want to lower their luxury tax-burdened payroll. That makes a trade involving a draft pick, rather than a Suns player, more plausible. Jones was a 2003 second-round pick (No. 49) who did not play as a rookie and averaged 4.9 points and 2.3 rebounds last season, so the deal might require the Suns to surrender only a second-round choice.
> 
> "I'm a big Jones supporter," said Suns guard Raja Bell, a fellow Miami prep product who played with Jones in the summers. "Every year, he gets better. I think he can fit right into the system because he plays different positions, shoots the ball well and runs well."
> 
> ...



I Had heard yesterday perhaps PHX since they have multiple 1st rounders may trade one of thier 1st round picks.


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Looks like it this deal may be all but done. Altough DW is not comenting.. But if that is the case JJ will certainly be missed,

http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/jjones_report_050824.html



> Suns Reportedly Pursuing Deal for J. Jones
> 
> 
> By Conrad Brunner | Aug. 24, 2005
> ...


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Not even a 1st round pick? Man...


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> Not even a 1st round pick? Man...


I know if that is the case, we got the short end of the deal. JJ may have been a second round pick, but he has 1st round talent.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

:boohoo: It's better than getting nothing for another Pacer going to the Pistons. Good luck, James. Oh, also, we might get a trade exception that we could use, correct?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I can't believe this. If we want to win a championship, we have to be able to to go deep into the salary cap. We're overpaying Jermaine, Bender, and Croshere, so there isn't any money left. Let's see what this gives us:

C- Foster/Harrison/Pollard
PF- Jermaine/Croshere
SF- Artest/Granger
SG- Jackson/Jones
PG- Tinsley/Saras/AJ/Gill

IL- Bender


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> I can't believe this. If we want to win a championship, we have to be able to to go deep into the salary cap. We're overpaying Jermaine, Bender, and Croshere, so there isn't any money left. Let's see what this gives us:
> 
> C- Foster/Harrison/Pollard
> PF- Jermaine/Croshere
> ...



Well we need another PF for sure. When we know that Jermaine got injuries sometimes, we need another big man over there.

Saras can play SG if needed and AJ wil be a good backup as PG then.

There must be some money available now that we didnt resign Davis of JJ.


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Pacersthebest said:


> Well we need another PF for sure. When we know that Jermaine got injuries sometimes, we need another big man over there.
> 
> Saras can play SG if needed and AJ wil be a good backup as PG then.
> 
> There must be some money available now that we didnt resign Davis of JJ.


At this point there really is no extra money left over.

However we do have a few exceptions as far as the veteran minimum,
then we have the remaining part of the MLE which is just over a million, and the 1.7 exception as well, but all those are seperate cannot be used together so we could use that to sign a less experienced role player. If you are looking though to sign an impact PF backup we would need to do that via a trade.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

If you guys had asked us for a 1st rd pick, you would have not gotten one. Because yes, he may have some first rd talent but he hasnt warranted to that with the time he has gotten.

I hope you guys get rid of guys like Croshere or Bender to shed salary. It's be stupid to trade anyone else like Fred and AJ to do it.

Your team still has tremendous talent. Deepest team in the league, last yr showed. I also think healthy you guys are the best team in the East and on your way to the finals.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

dissonance19 said:


> If you guys had asked us for a 1st rd pick, you would have not gotten one. Because yes, he may have some first rd talent but he hasnt warranted to that with the time he has gotten.
> 
> I hope you guys get rid of guys like Croshere or Bender to shed salary. It's be stupid to trade anyone else like Fred and AJ to do it.
> 
> Your team still has tremendous talent. Deepest team in the league, last yr showed. I also think healthy you guys are the best team in the East and on your way to the finals.


Thanks for the support, we offer the same to you. The only problem with trading Croshere and Bender is that who is going to want to pick up those salaries? That's why guys like Freddie, AJ, and Pollard are always being mentioned.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

StephenJackson said:


> Thanks for the support, we offer the same to you. The only problem with trading Croshere and Bender is that who is going to want to pick up those salaries? That's why guys like Freddie, AJ, and Pollard are always being mentioned.


Yeah, I was thinking about too. Maybe try trading one or both for an expiring contract this yr? Or just ship them to the Knicks for one, they'll take anything. Unless your team would still have to pay a tax even if you do that? 

I'm surprised you didn't use the amnesty rule on Bender or Croshere. Reggie Millers contract prolly woulda been good to use for an expiring deal to trade even though he is retired.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

dissonance19 said:


> Yeah, I was thinking about too. Maybe try trading one or both for an expiring contract this yr? Or just ship them to the Knicks for one, they'll take anything. Unless your team would still have to pay a tax even if you do that?
> 
> I'm surprised you didn't use the amnesty rule on Bender or Croshere. Reggie Millers contract prolly woulda been good to use for an expiring deal to trade even though he is retired.



Haha, I bet Isiaah would do a trade for Bender and Croshere together. I honestly have no clue how this is going to play out. I just hope that we don't make any stupid trades simply for the fact that we want to lower our payroll.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

This is disappointing, but not expected (I've seen it coming for weeks). I hope we don't dump Scot Pollard too, as he was a pretty decent player last year when healthy and our center rotation has the potential to be horrible if David Harrison has another bad year.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

pacerfan23 said:


> I know if that is the case, we got the short end of the deal. JJ may have been a second round pick, but he has 1st round talent.


No kidding, it's not that often that you get a second rounder that pans out as well as he looked like he was. Not really understanding this trade.


----------

